
Global Hackathon by DBS - MoroseLark
Hey guys, registrations for DBS’ first ever global Hackathon, Paradigm Shift, are now open! If you and your friends have what it takes to take on this challenge, head on over to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2WAtHcq and sign up now!<p>#Holyshift #globalhack #DBSpshift #Globalhack
======
slater
Direct link:

[https://www.dbs.com/pshift/index.html](https://www.dbs.com/pshift/index.html)

And the page is mainly white, here (latest public Firefox & MacOS), as there
seems to be an issue with a background not loading, and it's white-on-white
text?

And there's a JS error in the console:

TypeError: _jquery2.default is undefined

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

